# I know these aren't hedgie related, but...



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

I just really, REALLY wanted to share these pics with you guys! 

I got a chance to turn loose last night and use my new camera (Nikon D5100) to see what it could do. Last night, my husband's basic training company did the NIC (Night Infiltration Course), where they shot live rounds at the Privates to teach them the importance of low crawling under fire.

I just wanted to share a few pictures quick.  I'm so proud of them!

This is my husband, lit only by the rights of passage bonfire. I love this shot!









A shot through the infrared goggles: 









The bonfire in front of the seven Army values rocks:









Hubby commanding the attention of his soldiers:









And finally, US! 









*tap tap* Is this thing on? *tap tap*

I LOVE MY CAMERA!!!!!


----------



## CinderSmoke (Jun 6, 2011)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Great pics! You must be so proud of him. Please tell him I said, thank you for serving our country.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Rainy said:


> Great pics! You must be so proud of him. Please tell him I said, thank you for serving our country.


Thank you!  I'm super proud of him! I will relay the message!

I wonder if I could get Brillo into a little set of ACUs and combat boots... :lol:


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Those are great pictures! Also, he's quite a looker. You two are an adorable couple and ooooh look how pretty you are!

Thanks for sharing! <3


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

The pictures turned out wonderful  Thanks to your hubby also for his service.


----------



## soapradream (Aug 31, 2011)

Good pics! I'm hoping to be a 68W in the future.


----------

